# Bert



## lienluu (Jun 8, 2006)

Bert...


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Beautiful, those eyes are stunning


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 8, 2006)

although i don't know how to spell it, is bert an abyssinian?
what ever bert is, bert is b-e-a-utiful


----------



## lienluu (Jun 8, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> although i don't know how to spell it, is bert an abyssinian?
> what ever bert is, bert is b-e-a-utiful



Yup! He is an aby. 

This is Bert with dad "Stinky Butt"





And Bert with his mom "Kitty Trash" and sister "Aby"










And Bert with Aby


----------



## Heather (Jun 8, 2006)

Want Bert - may I have him? Please?


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 8, 2006)

Bert's a cutie!


----------

